# Power steering fluid



## 99ALTIMAGXE (Oct 3, 2008)

What kind do you put in the 99 Altima GXE?? I can't find the kind that is mentioned in the owner's manual...
?????????

Thanks


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

look under fluid capacities,and types-the power steering fluid is the exact same as the transmission fluid nissan matic D-from dealer-or a dexron/mercon 3 fluid-DO NOT BUY "POER STEERING FLUID",ITS NOT FOR ALTIMA,


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I always use transmission oil on my power steering. I use it on my 00 & 96 altima's.


----------

